# étiqueter de nouveau fichier avec automator



## francevince (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Alors voila : je fait beaucoup de vidéos que je classe dans différents dossiers.
Un dossier pour les "rush" et un autre pour les vidéos monter prêtes à êtres mises en ligne sur youtube.
Pour me repérer des anciennes vidéos par rapport aux nouvelles (que je doit choisir dans imovie) je leur ai mis des étiquettes.
Seulement je commence à faire beaucoup de vidéos et je voudrais savoir comment avec automator faire en sorte que chaque nouvelles vidéo soit automatiquement étiqueter dans une couleur?
Par exemple je vais mettre une vidéo intitulée "truc" dans un dossier intitulé "a monter" (qui contient déjà d'autres vidéos). Je voudrais que cette vidéos intitulée "truc" soit étiqueter en jaune. comment faire.

  merci d'avoir lu et merci d'avance a ceux qui me répondront .

  cordialement francevince


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

Ben avec automator, tu peux "oublier", à moins de définir un script différent par couleur, mais alors ça devient plus simple d'attribuer directement l'étiquette via le Finder !

Ça serait possible avec AppleScript, si tu es capable de définir des critères objectifs de choix des couleurs (comprendre par là des critères traduisible en langage informatique), mais pour aller plus loin dans cette direction, il te faudra aller poser tes questions dans le forum "Développement sur Mac".

D'ailleurs, même ta question là n'est pas à sa place ici, les étiquettes, c'est le Finder, et le Finder, c'est le forum "Mac OS X" (automator, on en parle dans le forum concerné par l'application à automatiser, ainsi qu'il est précisé dans cette annonce "à lire avant de poster" ! On déménage donc.


----------



## francevince (5 Juillet 2012)

merci de votre réponse je pensait que cela étai faisable avec l'option étiqueter d'automator mais apparemment non =)

 merci

  cordialement francevince


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Juillet 2012)

francevince a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Alors voila : je fait beaucoup de vidéos que je classe dans différents dossiers.
> Un dossier pour les "rush" et un autre pour les vidéos monter prêtes à êtres mises en ligne sur youtube.
> Pour me repérer des anciennes vidéos par rapport aux nouvelles (que je doit choisir dans imovie) je leur ai mis des étiquettes.
> ...


Bonjour

Avec une action de dossier, chaque fois que tu fait un dépôt les dernières entrées passent en label Jaune.

A toi alors de changer les labels après vérifications si tu les considères bons (où jouer sur les dates pour changer les couleurs des labels).

Il est possible d'utiliser le même code pour plusieurs dossiers.

Automator j'utilise pas, mais avec AppleScript c'est à tester.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Juillet 2012)

francevince a dit:


> merci de votre réponse je pensait que cela étai faisable avec l'option étiqueter d'automator mais apparemment non =)



Je n'ai pas dit ça, ce que j'ai dit, c'est qu'avec Automator, tu ne peux pas choisir la couleur de l'étiquette au moyen d'un test logique, mais qu'il est possible que ce choix soit possible via AppleScript, si tu dispose d'un critère permettant de le déterminer par un test logique.

Après, si tu dois prévoir autant de scripts automator que de couleurs d'étiquettes, puis que tu dois choisir à chaque fois le script à exécuter, autant aller directement choisir toi même la couleur dans le menu "Fichier" du Finder, ça ira aussi vite !


----------



## francevince (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci à tous de toutes vos réponse mais je doit avouer ne pas tout comprendre =)

En clair que dois-je faire avec automator pour que les nouveau fichier ajouter soit automatiquement étiqueter .
Je n'est pas tout compris avec les applescript par rapport aux couleurs mais avec l'option étiqueter d'automator j'ai toutes les couleur je n'est qu'a choisir de plus tous les nouveau fichier ajouter au dossier n'auront qu'un seul couleur =)

 merci d'avance

 cordialement francevince


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Juillet 2012)

francevince a dit:


> Merci à tous de toutes vos réponse mais je doit avouer ne pas tout comprendre =)
> 
> Je n'est pas tout compris avec les applescript par rapport aux couleurs.
> 
> cordialement francevince



Bonjour

Avec AppleScript, tu place le code compilé en script dans un dossier (géré par les actions de dossiers).

Tu attache ce script à ton dossier.

Chaque fois que tu déposeras un élément (où plusieurs) dans ce dossier, il prendras le label Jaune.

Ce script, il est possible de l'attacher à plusieurs dossiers si tu désire utiliser le même Label.

Le code est pas très important.

&#729;&#729;212 Caratères
&#729;&#729;&#729;37 Mots
&#729;&#729;&#729;&#729;6 Lignes

Maintenant te dire comment l'utiliser sans savoir quel fauve tu utilise c'est une autre histoire.

Il y a le avant Snow Léopard et Snow Léopard et +

@+


----------



## francevince (6 Juillet 2012)

j'utilise snow leopard =)
J'ai été voir dans les action de dossier il y a un script qui s'appelle add-.. je l'ai donc mis.
En revanche je ne trouve rien qui parle d'étiquette )=

Je suis désolé je mis connait bien sous Windows mais la sous mac script code et tous euh .... =)

 merci d'avance

 cordialement francevince

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h03 ----------

ps : j'ai aussi un éditeur de script qui s'est ouvert mais comme je ne sais pas codé je ne sais pas trop quoi faire avec =)
 cordialement francevince


----------



## ceslinstinct (6 Juillet 2012)

francevince a dit:


> j'utilise snow leopard =)
> J'ai été voir dans les action de dossier il y a un script qui s'appelle add-.. je l'ai donc mis.
> En revanche je ne trouve rien qui parle d'étiquette )=
> 
> ...


Bounjour

Un MP en route.

@+


----------



## francevince (6 Juillet 2012)

Merci a vous de votre aide j'ai réussis =)

 cordialement francevince


----------

